# Peanut butter mead



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

500 ml filtered water @ 74 F.
50 ml honey
1/2 t. Superfood (shaken to mixed).
5g K1-V1116, rehydrated 15 min. @ 104 F. before added to starter.

30lbs honey
6 pounds peanuts
5 qt. filtered water.
1/4 C. Black tea, loose leaf
1/2 t. Irish Moss
1 1/2 t. Superfood Plus

Fill a crock pot with peanuts and water, cover and simmer for 18 hours. Remove peanuts, skim off oil.

Blend with honey while still warm and add water for 6 gallons of must. Add yeast nutrient and aerated must with a balloon whisk before pitching yeast starter.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I love me some peanut butter, so I'd image this is tasty. Maybe some year down the road I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

Whats superfood?


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Brand of yeast nutrient.


----------

